# Lake Woodlands



## KillaHookset

I went out with a buddy of mine from work this past Saturday 4/1/06 for a few hours of bank fishing to see what the lake had to offer. We were targeting cats and chummed with range cubes and for bait we tried Charlies blood bait, cheese bait, chicken liver, beef heart and even shrimp on both bottom and cork with nothing to show for it. I finally was able to castnet 1 shad and with 4 bait ups within 45 seconds of the cut bait hitting the water we had 4 channels on. Good eating size 17-20 inch.

Now I do have a question, I was warned that fish from this lake was not safe to eat and that you should not swim in the lake due to bacteria levels being way high, but I searched the net and didnt find any information to back that up and there were no signs posted around the lake.

I ended up fileting my cats and they are sitting in the freezer, but my buddy took his and also bought some store bought filets to fry last night and side by side he said the Woodlands Lake catfish were very very fishy tasting almost not apetizing.

Anybody else notice this? Should I throw out my filets? or just pour more tabasco on them and not worry about it?









BTW what kind of bait do you suggest besides Sure Shot and more Shad in the future?


----------



## BuckShot

The lake has been flowwing all winter and spring. I live in The Woodlands and have not see anything in the paper about eating fish out of the lake. Also, I see people fishing all the time. Just my .02.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Get a good batter..........*

I go by the lake almost everyday and always see people fishing and have eaten cats from that lake. 
I eat a lot of cats from Conroe too. I have had them at the same time I have eaten store bought fish. I think in general, fresh fish like that is going to have more of a fishy taste. Same with river cats. The stuff from the store, specially frozen, is usually enhanced with a flavoring solution. Farm raised is not going to give you the same taste as wild fish. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## WT427

You can try soaking the filets in buttermilk or regular milk. It helps with the fishy taste.


----------



## starshine

When you are making filets of any catfish, it is a good idea to trim away the yellow fat that remains along the backbone. That is what causes the fishy taste. - John


----------



## SEA PRO 210

*Throw them away!!*

Killa, I have been fishing Lake Woodlands for years and not had a problem until the last 2 years. I caught about 15 good Crappie 2 weeks ago and was so happy that I was going to have some fresh white perch for dinner. After soaking them in milk/mustard for several hours I fried them up anticipating the famous goodness that Crappie are known for. 
After biting into one and thinking somebody replaced my bag of crappie filets with a bag of stinkbait I did a blind taste test with my buddies. Lake Conroe Bluecat vs Lake Woodlands Crappie. 
Well needless to say the wives/kids got fresh crappie and my buddies and I ate Catfish and were stunned at how bad the crappie tasted. I think (do not know) that as many pesticides and lawn treatment chemicals keeping all of the million dollar homes looking so good has something to do with it. 
Just my .02 cents so take it what it's worth but I just scratched that lake off my list....Evan


----------



## Fishnut

*I've never heard that but..*

Not sure but my Office is on the lake and I've noticed over the last year less and less people fishing out there. I would not think they had a problem but with the fertilizer my office probably dumps in there it could be true. Also I see a guy every now and then spraying the hydrilla floating out there with herbicide to kill it.

There is also a couple of guys that do water test (or so it seems) about once a month out there.

Yesterday I was looking at the lake (my office is on lake side) and I saw something popping the water like crazy. I could not tell if it was Catfish or carp but the fish where going crazy. Myself and a co-worker where really thinking about running to academy and buying a rig and going down to the water. LOL

You might be able to call the The Woodlands Association and ask them about the lake.

FN


----------



## KillaHookset

I called the Woodlands parks and recreation department about the saftey of eating fish, and the response i got was that it is a catch and release lake only. I asked if the fish I took from the lake were safe to eat and their response was the lake is a catch and release only lake








I think they know something and dont want to tell. I would only suggest to you that fish Woodlands Lake not to eat the fish


----------



## mikeyd3

I have lived in the woodlands and any body of water in the woodlands is catch and realease only.


----------



## Catcherman

According to the link below all lakes in the Woodlands are catch and release with the EXCEPTION of Lake Woodlands and Bear Branch Reservoir. Did the rules change since they posted this? 

http://www.thewoodlandsassociations.org/parks-rec/index.php?page=73


----------



## KillaHookset

Aparently Angie, who answers the phone @ the Woodlands Parks and Recereation thought all the lake aeras were catch and release only. I had her one the phone again and she spent a few mins digging around and came across the information to support what is posted on the web, both Bear Branch Reservoir and Lake Woodlands you can keep your fish. She did not know of any enviromental concerns about consuming fish from either lake.
So my second question who has fished the Bear Branch Reservoir and did you have any luck there?


----------



## REDKILR

Bear Branch is a pretty awesome lake,but limited access.Back in the day before all the houses,we would sneak back there and catch limits of whatever you were fishing for.I would eat fish out of there before eating any out of Lake Woodlands.I was out there a few weeks ago and caught a bass every cast until the rain ran me off.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Ive got a bud thats an engineer for the woodlands corp & he fishes all the ponds & lakes there.. 
Just a FYI..All the chemicals they use to keep that golfcourse green isnt good for ya..
I wouldnt eat anything outta there without havin a month of rain 1st..
Killa..becareful you might start to glow Green .

Oxx..


----------

